# Basic Training PT



## P-Free (7 May 2005)

What sorts of PT do you usually do in St-Jean?


----------



## Da_man (7 May 2005)

running, then push-ups, then sit-ups and then running.  After that, more running.


----------



## P-Free (7 May 2005)

Well yeah, I realized that, but is there any other exercises they make you do? Or punishment dished out in the form of PT?


----------



## aspiring_recruit (8 May 2005)

Of course we all know from reading these threads, that the search button is located on every page, right?
....Well someone was bound to say it  ;D

anyway, since im here, approx what distance is covered running wise, for fresh recruits? and working up to what distance? or number of pushups? situps?

Thanx


----------



## pi-r-squared (9 May 2005)

How long and how far are the runs in general?


----------



## Lost_Warrior (10 May 2005)

Not sure about the regs, but in the reserves, a run can last from 45 minutes to an hour with push ups, jumping jacks and sprints in between.


----------



## TheCheez (13 May 2005)

2 turns around the mega is normal. ~5km

You have from 5AM-6AM or so to run/stretch/pushups etc so its not like they're gonna put you in a marathon.


----------



## copecowboy (17 May 2005)

morning runs lasted about 30 mins for us


----------



## Loadmaster (19 May 2005)

pi-r-squared said:
			
		

> How long and how far are the runs in general?



You will do 3,5,8k runs.


----------



## aspiring_recruit (19 May 2005)

Remuster said:
			
		

> You will do 3,5,8k runs.




Thankyou,


----------



## sironisix (12 Jun 2005)

at the end of basic is there a physical fitness test at the end for the reserves??


----------



## LL (13 Jun 2005)

> You will do 3,5,8k runs.



gulp!!!


----------



## paracowboy (14 Jun 2005)

you guys are over-thinking it again, and psyching yourselves out.
You will run until told to stop. You will do as many push-ups, etc, as told. There are reams of advice on these boards as to how much you will have to do, and what kind of workouts you should follow in order to prepare yourselves. Far more than I got. Far more than thousands upon thousands of soldiers before you. They made it. So will you. Just never quit.


----------



## sironisix (14 Jun 2005)

thx for the motivation paracowboy.


----------



## Sivad (14 Jun 2005)

paracowboy said:
			
		

> you guys are over-thinking it again, and psyching yourselves out.
> You will run until told to stop. You will do as many push-ups, etc, as told. There are reams of advice on these boards as to how much you will have to do, and what kind of workouts you should follow in order to prepare yourselves. Far more than I got. Far more than thousands upon thousands of soldiers before you. They made it. So will you. Just never quit.



Is there people that go through the whole BMQ and still Fail? and if you Fail what happends to you then do you just go home?


----------



## paracowboy (14 Jun 2005)

Sivad said:
			
		

> Is there people that go through the whole BMQ and still Fail? and if you Fail what happends to you then do you just go home?


failure doesn't exist. Don't think of failure. Think of how proud you will feel when you have accomplished something very few people today have the guts to try for. Screw "what if"! Just cowboy up, and get it done! Everyone here has what it takes, it's up to you, however to find it. So just do so. Ignore doubt, don't worry about failure, just focus on your goal, and make it happen. 
Now everyone here, get down and give me fifty.
With me...begin.


----------



## Sivad (14 Jun 2005)

paracowboy said:
			
		

> failure doesn't exist. Don't think of failure. Think of how proud you will feel when you have accomplished something very few people today have the guts to try for. Screw "what if"! Just cowboy up, and get it done! Everyone here has what it takes, it's up to you, however to find it. So just do so. Ignore doubt, don't worry about failure, just focus on your goal, and make it happen.
> Now everyone here, get down and give me fifty.
> With me...begin.



Sorry bro i crapped out at 36.  I have no problems with completing the course.  I Have no worries at all about failure, to me if I fail I have not tried hard enough, I will not expert Failure.  Failure to me is not exceptable.  I was just curious.


----------



## paracowboy (14 Jun 2005)

Sivad said:
			
		

> Sorry bro i crapped out at 36.


don't call me "bro". Yet. And you still owe me 14. Make 'em Diamond push-ups with the feet elevated. 


> I will not expert Failure.  Failure to me is not exceptable.


 then whatever happens to those who fail is not important to you. You won't be one of them. Keep that attitude.

But, if you must know, we usually ship them off for dog food. (Think about *that* the next time you're givin' Rover his Kibbles!)


----------



## Sivad (15 Jun 2005)

your not going to tell me are you,  ;D

i've gotten straighter answers from my dog, and his dog food does have a bad smell too it


----------



## Lost_Warrior (21 Jun 2005)

> at the end of basic is there a physical fitness test at the end for the reserves??




-Are you kidding?  The physical PO check isn't even manditory for the reserves.  I had people go through basic with me who never completed a run, and still can't make 25 push ups...and still pass.

On my SQ, we had nearly half our platoon broken in the MIR...especially during the week in the field...they were droping like flies...they still passed.

When it comes to physical stuff like that, it's unfortunately a joke with the reserves.

Don't get me wrong though.  The reserves isn't full of a buch of un-fit bags of shite....

Most of the guys (and gals) in my courses could probably out run and out perform some of the course staff, but there were the odd balls who just plain sucked, and unfortunately with the system we have, passed...


----------



## Sappo (24 Jun 2005)

lost warrior, I have seen that somewhat on my courses so far... but for the most part our course staff would never allow them...

infact our pre-sq sgt has a saying for them, involving the words weak-knee'd... you can figure out the rest.


anyways, I think for the most part if you are that weak, you will get weeded out eventually


----------



## SeanPaul_031 (25 Jun 2005)

Do we do dive-bomber pushups at all?

Is there a weight room on the bases the we can train in on our off time?


----------



## canadianblue (25 Jun 2005)

I'm not so much worried about PT in BMQ, I'm more worried about whats going to happen on SQ and BIQ.


----------



## Glorified Ape (26 Jun 2005)

Sivad said:
			
		

> your not going to tell me are you,   ;D
> 
> i've gotten straighter answers from my dog, and his dog food does have a bad smell too it



They either get re-coursed or released, usually recoursed from what I've seen. 



			
				SeanPaul_031 said:
			
		

> Do we do dive-bomber pushups at all?
> 
> Is there a weight room on the bases the we can train in on our off time?



No to the dive-bomber pushups, yes to the gym, although you're not likely to have the time or energy for the gym during the week - especially for your first 4 weeks. They usually make sure you get plenty of PT.


----------

